# Arranging Folders by Month



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I have folders like this:










I would like to have Windows chronologise my folders in the order that the months appear in the calendar (e.g. January, February, March, etc.) from top to bottom. The problem I am experiencing is due to the way Windows sorts. Although we recognize months by their name (Jan/Feb, etc), Windows only knows that F comes before J, so when these names are sorted, they are not in the expected order. 

I don't want to use organize by last modified since it will only work until I put an item into an older folder.

Here are the possible workarounds I've come across:



> use a number at the beginning of the file name. The Jan and Feb folders might be:
> 01-Jan
> 02-Feb





> use the date in this order:
> year_month, so the Jan & Feb 08 folders might be called:
> 08_01
> 08_02


Or, make new folders in the correct order then sort by date created.

I don't want to number them 1-12 unless it's the last resort. Nor do I want to use 3rd party software.

Any other ways?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

see if the following can help. basically it disable auto arrange. use at your own risk.

How to Disable Auto Arrange in Folders in Windows 7? - The Winhelponline Blog


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Hm, nice. Hadn't thought about that. I'll see how I like it.


----------

